# Freshwater and Saltwater Diseases



## Lupin

To all saltwater enthusiasts,

Please refer to this topic when looking for information regarding the diseases. A lot of diseases found in the freshwater can be found in the saltwater environment as well so treatments, symptoms and causes alike may apply to your situation.
http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=9654

The following below are diseases that can be found even in the marine environment:
:!: Amlyoodinium 
:!: Cryptocaryon Irritans 
:!: Brooklynella Hostillis 
:!: Euronema & Miamiensis 
:!: Fungal disorders 
:!: Gas Bubble Disease 
:!: Gill Flukes & Parasites 
:!: Hexamita 
:!: Marine Fish Viruses 
:!: Mycobacterium (TB) 
:!: Pop Eye (Exopthalmos) 
:!: Streptococcosis 
:!: Vibrio Bacteria


----------

